# Clinical Resveratrol



## Warne (Aug 28, 2007)

Resveratrol is a naturally occurring phytoalexin. Phytoalexins are chemical substances produced by plants as a defense against environmental stresses and infection by pathogenic microorganisms, such as fungi. Studies suggest that resveratrol demonstrates potent antioxidant activity and may be associated with a reduced risk of cancer. Resveratrol may also be cardioprotective due to its ability to inhibit the oxidation of low-density lipoproteins (LDL) and inhibit platelet aggregation.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This goes back to last October from a poster named "madman." Obviously, I was pleased to read it."I want to thank overitnow for the advise on flavaniod supplments. I did not use what he takes but rather Resveratrol Complex. I take it with a glass of 100% grape juice every morning and after about 6 weeks I am seeing major improvement with my heartburn issue and IBS. I have weaned off my stomach meds and just use the suppliments. Now if I drink coffee I still get the burn but that is my own dumb fault for pushing it this soon.My GI just shakes her head and thinks it just me calming down and my system is calming down. She does not believe in suppliments only meds. Though she is a good doctor other than that.My PCP (very intellegent and always up to date on current medical break throughs and conditions) says flavanoid extracts (from certain grape skins) are shown by research to repair cells and help cells fend off toxins. He also told me the medical community is very interested in this.I want to say...if you do go the supplement route you need to give it a good 6 weeks to four months to work. Unlike meds this is helping your body adjust itself not shutting down or masking something.Anyway...thanks again OVERITNOW for the shove in the right direction."Mark


----------

